# Hadopi : les moyens techniques de contournements



## arkhos (30 Avril 2009)

Hors du débat hadopi, je propose de rassembler ici la liste et le fonctionnement des moyens techniques qui rendent hadopi inefficace (c'est parfaitement légal du fait de l'absence de délit d'incitation au téléchargement). Personnellement j'en connais une partie de la liste, mais je ne connais pas le fonctionnement de tous

Donc contre hadopi nous avons :
- le streaming : permet de visionner des films/séries TV/musiques sans aucuns téléchargements, ne laisse quasiment aucune trace, immunisé au traqueur d'ip des maisons de disques
- le téléchargement direct (rapidshare, megaupload et autres) : réseaux non surveillés à l'heure actuelle, les téléchargements se perdent dans la masse astronomiques du flux de données internet
- les proxys : cachent l'ip de l'utilisateur qui peut donc faire ce qu'il veux sans risque (par contre la en pratique je ne sais pas comment ça tourne)
- les réseaux privés (les fameux VPN) : payants la plupart du temps, protègent des traqueurs d'ip normalement présents dans les réseaux peer to peer
- le piratage de wifi : sans expliquer comment ça marche (parce que la c'est illégal ), ça protège de tout problème puisque l'ip qui passe sur le net est celle du voisin
- le téléchargement via une machine virtuelle : en passant par une machine virtuelle type virtual box et en stockant les fichiers téléchargés sur support externe, on ne laisse pas de trace identifiable sur le disque dur de son ordinateur et on peut donc, après avoir supprimé le disque virtuel, demander l'analyse de son disque dur pour prouver qu'on a pas téléchargé

Voila ce qui à ma connaissance permet de contourner hadopi, quelqu'un voit il quelque chose à rajouter ?


----------



## benjamin (30 Avril 2009)

Hier, j'ai téléchargé et installé Tor, à des fins de test.
Il suffit de lancer Vidalia, c'est bien ça ? Cela me semble beaucoup trop simple pour fonctionner. 

Quant aux autres moyens, on en saura beaucoup plus lorsque notre haute autorité préférée se sera prononcée sur les moyens techniques de filtrage.


----------



## fedo (30 Avril 2009)

> - le streaming : permet de visionner des films/séries TV/musiques sans aucuns téléchargements, ne laisse quasiment aucune trace, immunisé au traqueur d'ip des maisons de disques



immunisé par le dispositif hadopi mais susceptible de requête judiciaire sur les IP qui s'y connectent.



> les réseaux privés (les fameux VPN) : payants la plupart du temps, protègent des traqueurs d'ip normalement présents dans les réseaux peer to peer



même remarque.



> Voila ce qui à ma connaissance permet de contourner hadopi, quelqu'un voit il quelque chose à rajouter ?



que 100% des internautes français téléchargent un gros blockbuster américain sur bitorrent en même temps.
ça fera péter les serveurs de tracking.

sinon je conseille aux futurs (éventuels) suspendus de résilier immédiatement leur abonnement internet.
puisque leur FAI aura balancé leur nom sur une IP ce qui est inacceptable même si ce serait légal.

et puis aussi d'attaquer la France devant la Cour Européenne des Droits de l'Homme pour violation de la présomtion d'innocence et du droit à un procès équitable.

ou alors de se procurer un minitel.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Avril 2009)

et d'aller au video club , louer le dit film


----------



## fedo (30 Avril 2009)

non d'acheter ce qu'on aime et d'aller au cinéma. 
et d'acheter du câble ethernet aussi...


----------



## elKBron (30 Avril 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Hier, j'ai téléchargé et installé Tor, à des fins de test.
> Il suffit de lancer Vidalia, c'est bien ça ? Cela me semble beaucoup trop simple pour fonctionner.



cela fonctionne très bien pour de la navigation oueb (à partir du moment où on aime se retrouver avec des débits dignes des 56k)

si c'est pour d'autres logiciels, il vaudrait mieux passer par un proxy (voir config pour chaque logiciel) amha


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2009)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est des accès aux newsgroups avec chiffrement. Votre avis ?


----------



## huexley (30 Avril 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est des accès aux newsgroups avec chiffrement. Votre avis ?



Des serveurs comme giganews proposent un cryptage de 256bits SSL Après reste à connaitre la valeur judicaire d'une requête française chez un prestataire Streaming ou News US ou Sri Lankais etc


----------



## fedo (30 Avril 2009)

> Après reste à connaitre la valeur judicaire d'une requête française chez un prestataire Streaming ou News US ou Sri Lankais etc


aucun danger dans un pays hors de France ou presque.
encore moins en dehors de l'UE.
100% d'échec dans un pays hors de l'OMC.


----------



## huexley (30 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> aucun danger dans un pays hors de France ou presque.
> encore moins en dehors de l'UE.
> 100% d'échec dans un pays hors de l'OMC.



Bon ben Giganews donc


----------



## globox3 (30 Avril 2009)

recours auprès de la cour européenne de justice/conseil constitutionnel pour non conformité avec la nouvelle réglementation télécom adoptée il y a 2 jours 

Carla Bruni - Bono 0-1


----------



## arkhos (1 Mai 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Bon ben Giganews donc



C'est un newsgroup ça, en quoi ça protège d'hadopi ? (j'ai pas du bien comprendre ce qu'était un newsgroup )


----------



## huexley (1 Mai 2009)

arkhos a dit:


> C'est un newsgroup ça, en quoi ça protège d'hadopi ? (j'ai pas du bien comprendre ce qu'était un newsgroup )



Il vont essentiellement se focaliser sur le peer2peer, de plus le cryptage total des transactions est disont un gros problème


----------



## iZiDoR (1 Mai 2009)

Albanel a quand même dit mercredi qu'il faudrait vraiment beaucoup télécharger pour se faire attrapper 
Je traduis: bon, vous pouvez télécharger on vous aura pas mais faut pas abuser, pas plus de 2 chansons de Johnny; 1 Alexandrie-Alexandra / jour (Claude Francois étant activement pour Hadopi) et bon vraiment discrètement un p'tit film de Luc Besson... Mais pas plus hein ! Anéfé 
Et n'oubliez pas: Lundi c'est Hadopi


----------



## fedo (1 Mai 2009)

n'oubliez pas de voter les 6 et 7 juin pour les élections européennes.
maintenant vous saurez pour qui ne pas voter et vous aurez une bonne raison de vous déplacez, on piétine les principes fondamentaux du droit...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2009)

*Comment faire fonctionner Tor sur MAC OS X (10.5.6) ?*

Jai installé la dernière version stable de _Vidalia_ qui normalement a installé tout ce quil faut dans le système. Si je lance _Vidalia_, le panneau de contôle de _Vidalia_ me dit que je suis connecté au réseau _Tor_ :







Mais si jutilise le _détecteur Tor_ (avec _Firefox_ comme recommandé), il indique que je nutilise pas _Tor_ !






Je nai certainement pas fait ce quil faut.

Comment configurer _Firefox_ pour quil fonctionne avec _Tor_ ?

La *page daide pour Mac OS X* nest pas très éclairante

P.-S.
Je suis connecté à une _freebox_ via Ethernet.

P.-S. (2)
Le protocle P2P *crypté* utilisé par *Transmission* est-il détectable ?


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Mai 2009)

Que vous téléchargiez légalement ou pas des morceaux de musique, ne perdez jamais d'oreille que le MP3 est une calamité pour la qualité sonore (compression, érosion voir éradication des aigus) et qu'AAC fait un peu mieux, mais est toujours loin du format naturel AIF. Pour que vous ayez un peu d'oreille, vous devez le savoir.

Cela n'empêche pas : mort à Hadopi


----------



## arkhos (1 Mai 2009)

Pour les amateurs, un article qui reprend le sujet de ce topic : http://www.01net.com/editorial/5019...ptent-echapper-a-la-loi-creation-et-internet/

On notera que télé2 a refusé en suède de livrer l'ip de ses clients à la justice (http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/internet/0,39020774,39500176,00.htm?xtor=RSS-1) donc plus besoin de se cacher pour les suédois pirates de télé2. Aura il le même courage en France ? Si oui je change de fournisseur d'accès dès mon retour du danemark


----------



## Lapin Masqué (1 Mai 2009)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> P.-S. (2)
> Le protocle P2P *crypté* utilisé par *Transmission* est-il détectable ?



Je me posais aussi la question.

Par contre pour ToR vérifies que tu as bien configuré le proxy dans Firefox/Préférences Système. Je précise au passage que ToR n'est pas applicable pour le téléchargement P2P et est aussi trop lent. En outre votre sécurité/annonymat dépend de la sûreté des autres noeuds ToR, et si vous devenez un noeud de sortie ToR vous devenez facilement repérable.

En fait ToR ne fait que reporter les trames "sales" chez quelqu'un d'autre du réseau.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2009)

Lapin Masqué a dit:


> Par contre pour ToR vérifies que tu as bien configuré le proxy dans Firefox/Préférences Système.


Comment doit-il être configuré ?





Lapin Masqué a dit:


> Je précise au passage que ToR n'est pas applicable pour le téléchargement P2P et est aussi trop lent.


_ToR_ ne masque pas ladresse IP ?





Lapin Masqué a dit:


> En outre votre sécurité/anonymat dépend de la sûreté des autres nuds ToR, et si vous devenez un nud de sortie ToR vous devenez facilement repérable.


Cest très difficile à démêler tous ces nuds ToR ne semble donc pas une bonne solution.


----------



## iota (1 Mai 2009)

Salut.



arkhos a dit:


> Hors du débat hadopi, je propose de rassembler ici la liste et le fonctionnement des moyens techniques qui rendent hadopi inefficace (*c'est parfaitement légal du fait de l'absence de délit d'incitation au téléchargement*).


Je ne suis absolument pas un défenseur de la loi Hadopi (loin de là), mais je trouve ça assez hypocrite.
Quel intérêt de se protéger si ce n'est pour pouvoir pirater ?

Si il y a un intérêt honorable que j'ai raté, alors je m'excuse de cette digression. Mais j'aimerais bien que l'on m'explique.

@+
iota


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2009)

iota a dit:


> Quel intérêt de se protéger si ce n'est pour pouvoir pirater ?


Quelques arguments *ici*. On pourrait aussi contester cette notion de _piratage_ que veulent imposer (hélas avec succès) les _ayants-droits_. Et même, si on a rien à se reprocher, comme pour les caméras de surveillance (qui ne sont  soi-disant  là, que pour les malfaiteurs), on peut vouloir ne pas être toujours surveillé. On ne sait pas ce feront ces gens _si bien intentionnés_ des systèmes de surveillance qui sont mis en place un peu partout. Il ny a guère que les vrais malfaiteurs qui sen moquent.


----------



## iZiDoR (1 Mai 2009)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Je ne suis absolument pas un défenseur de la loi Hadopi (loin de là), mais je trouve ça assez hypocrite.
> Quel intérêt de se protéger si ce n'est pour pouvoir pirater ?
> ...



Le débat ne porte pas vraiment sur le téléchargement illégal malgrè ce que veut faire croire la majorité, tout le monde est daccord pour dire qu'il nuit à la création. Le débat se trouve plus sur:
- Comment rémunérer les artistes car Hadopi ne prévoit rien de concret pour eux... Tout comme la taxe sur suport vierge où il faudrait leur demander ce qu'ils touchent dessus ( pas la SACEM hein, les artistes !)
- La présomption de culpabilité, tu pourras te défendre mais après :mouais: (sans parler de la preuve irréfutable qu'est l'IP )
- Le flicage des ordis... Non merci , je me débrouille très bien avec mon p'tit mac (sans parler de l'envie de filtrer les communications électroniques ) => Quid des entreprises? des données confidentielles etc etc.
- Une liste "blanche" pour surfer sur des wifi public... Genre impôt.gouv vous avez le droit mais schmilblick.machin, accès interdit => Vive la censure...

En fait cette loi est déjà obsolète et inapplicable mais va nous coûter, à nous contribuables  ... de l'argent !! Je suis passé sur beaucoup de points essentiels mais malheureusement rien que ça, ça fait déjà beaucoup !! Et là ou beaucoup se trompe (enfin la majorité) c'est qu'elle ne protège pas le droit d'auteur !
Les 3/4 des parlementaires ne connaissent quasiment rien à internet, ils sont complètement dépassés et nous pondent des trucs complètement à l'ouest de la réalité, il faudrait qu'ils rentrent dans l'ère numérique !!

Mais cette loi est devenue le fer de lance de notre petit président qui s'est engagé personnellement envers les artistes... euh pardon les majors (HS/ comment fait-on pour barrer un mot, je les déjà vu sur certain post?/HS)


----------



## iota (1 Mai 2009)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Quelques arguments *ici*.


Au nom de la liberté individuelle et du respect de la vie privée, je suis bien d'accord.
Mais ce n'est pas vraiment ce type de protection dont il est question dans ce sujet non ? 
Morceau choisi :


arkhos a dit:


> le piratage de wifi : sans expliquer comment ça marche (parce que la c'est illégal ), ça protège de tout problème puisque l'ip qui passe sur le net est celle du voisin


J'ai du mal à voir où est le respect d'autrui dans cette démarche... 



iZiDoR a dit:


> Le débat ne porte pas vraiment sur le téléchargement illégal malgrè ce que veut faire croire la majorité, tout le monde est daccord pour dire qu'il nuit à la création.


Ma remarque ne concerne que la phrase que j'ai mise en gras 
J'ai bien conscience des problèmes liés à cette loi, du fait qu'elle ne servira pas les intérêts des principaux concernés et des dérives qui peuvent en découler.

@+
iota


----------



## iZiDoR (1 Mai 2009)

iota a dit:


> Ma remarque ne concerne que la phrase que j'ai mise en gras



Lol, j'ai écris tout ça pour rien ... :sick:
Mais du coup je comprends mieux... Tout s'éclaire dans ma tête 
Je suis d'accord avec toi, veillons à nos droits mais sans passer de l'autre côté 
Donc je dirais que ce fil est, c'est vrai, limite. Allez, à Lundi pour Hadopi


----------



## fpoil (1 Mai 2009)

Tor n'est pas fait pour le P2P et c'est bien indiqué partout quand tu lis leur wiki : ils demandent de ne pas s'en servir pour du P2P...

newsgroups cryptées : d'après ce que j'ai lu, on peut quand même retrouver ton ip...

Les vpn ou proxy hors UE : c'est ce qui semble le plus sûr mais rarement gratuit (pas très cher non plus) et il faut voir leur CGV. J'en utilise un aux EU pour accèder à Hulu via PLEX, coute 10 euros par mois.


----------



## arkhos (1 Mai 2009)

iota a dit:


> Au nom de la liberté individuelle et du respect de la vie privée, je suis bien d'accord.
> Mais ce n'est pas vraiment ce type de protection dont il est question dans ce sujet non ?



En ce qui me concerne l'idée est plutôt de couler hadopi en aval, puisque hadopi passera quoi qu'on face, autant que 100 % des internautes sachent comment passer outre (ce qui arrivera de toute façon à moyen terme), de cette manière on peut espérer que nos amis politiques se mettent à penser à quelque chose de plus réaliste et vite (une vraie offre légale par exemple) 

En ce qui me concerne les lois sur le téléchargement en france ne me préoccupe pas des masses vu que je n'y suis pas donc pas besoin pour moi de chercher des méthodes alternatives (oui je pirate des séries tv pour les voir en vo sans attendre 18 mois la sortie dvd (que j'achète d'ailleurs au final) et oui je pirate des comics vu que ceux qui m'interessent n'arrivent souvent pas en france)


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Mai 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Hier, j'ai téléchargé et installé Tor, à des fins de test.
> Il suffit de lancer Vidalia, c'est bien ça ? Cela me semble beaucoup trop simple pour fonctionner.



Il faut aussi configurer les proxys dans les préférences système (onglet "réseau" puis "avancé") : 





en mettant 127.0.0.1 et le port 8118. Pour assurer de passer derrière un proxy en utilisant Limewire par exemple, il faut aussi configurer le proxy SOCKS en plus de l'http et de l'https. 

Tor marche bien, d'ailleurs là je le teste (t'as plus qu'à regarder mon IP benjamin  ), mais les hauts débits en prennent un sérieux coup, ce qui fait qu'il n'est pas ou peu utilisable pour télécharger du contenu volumineux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h33 ----------

(j'avais pas lancé Vidalia pour mon message précédent, là, ça devrait avoir changé mon IP )


----------



## huexley (1 Mai 2009)

fpoil a dit:


> newsgroups cryptées : d'après ce que j'ai lu, on peut quand même retrouver ton ip...



Sans aucun doute, sauf que le cryptage ne sers pas à masquer ton IP mais bien le contenu qui transit Des surcroit les données sont souvent splités en petit morceaux sur Usenet, ca fait autant de morceaux à décrypter qui seuls ne veulent rien dire Bien du courage


----------



## Solobingo (2 Mai 2009)

OneSwarm, vous connaissez ?



http://www.macworld.fr/actualite/le-p2p-anonyme-sur-mac/58421/

http://www.korben.info/oneswarm-telecharger-sur-bittorrent-en-etant-anonyme.html

http://oneswarm.cs.washington.edu/index.html#overview


----------



## Ralph_ (2 Mai 2009)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Je ne suis absolument pas un défenseur de la loi Hadopi (loin de là), mais je trouve ça assez hypocrite.
> Quel intérêt de se protéger si ce n'est pour pouvoir pirater ?
> ...


Parce que maintenant, il est même question de surveillance de nos mails, parce que tout simplement, tu dois apporter la preuve de ton innocence  car tu es jugé coupable dès le départ

Je suis peut etre un cas à part, mais j'ai un abo UGC illimité que je paye 20 par mois, il serait donc rentable au bout de 2 séances, chose que je ne fait quasiment plus par manque de temps, et pourtant je le garde (malheureusement c'est UGC qui se fait le fric sur mon dos et ne reverse aps aux artistes...)

J'achète des CD et DVD lorsqu'ils deviennent à un prix raisonnable (promo FNAC en général), sauf si c'est pour un artiste que j'apprécie, j'achète dès la sortie (j'ai l'intégrale de Coldplay chez moi, j'ai acheté Viva la Vida à sa sortie puis moins de 6 mois après, racheté la 2nde version)

tout ça pour dire, que oui je télécharge, mais je contribue, j'estime, bien à la survie des artistes.

Pour la petite touche finale, on se fait taxer comme pas possible sur les supports de stockage, et pourtant il faut en plus faire passer HADOPI? si cette loi passe, pourquoi ne pas supprimer les taxes?

Desolé pour le HS, je sais qu'il existe un sujet sur HADOPI mais j'ai répondu (premier paragraphe) et ensuite je suis un peu parti dans mon argumentation


----------



## iZiDoR (2 Mai 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Parce que maintenant, il est même question de surveillance de nos mails, parce que tout simplement, tu dois apporter la preuve de ton innocence  car tu es jugé coupable dès le départ
> 
> Je suis peut etre un cas à part, mais j'ai un abo UGC illimité que je paye 20&#8364; par mois, il serait donc rentable au bout de 2 séances, chose que je ne fait quasiment plus par manque de temps, et pourtant je le garde (malheureusement *c'est UGC qui se fait le fric sur mon dos et ne reverse aps aux artistes*...)
> 
> ...



Hors débat Hadopi, tu le dis toi même... tu n'as qu'a résilier ton abonnement, UGC ne se fait pas de fric sur ton dos , c'est toi qui le veut bien 
Si on suit ton raisonnement, ça devient n'importe quoi... Estimer ne te donnes pas droit à tout et encore moins au téléchargement illégal . Il y a des lois (elles sont ce qu'elles sont) et encore une fois imagine 60 millions de Français  ayant un raisonnement pareil...


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2009)

Ce fil-ci n'est pas fait pour ce genre de discussions (c'est ce qui me retient de répondre sur le fonds au précédent post ) donc veillez à poursuivre cette passionnante discussion dans l'autre fil, s'il vous plaît)


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> (HS/ comment fait-on pour barrer un mot, je les déjà vu sur certain post?/HS)



Balises [s] et [/s].

Sinon, en ce qui concerne HADOPI, au vu de la réglementation européenne, il sera interdit à la France de mettre cette loi en application aussitôt que le "paquet télécom" sera adopté par l'Europe, alors


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, en ce qui concerne HADOPI, au vu de la réglementation européenne, il sera interdit à la France de mettre cette loi en application aussitôt que le "paquet télécom" sera adopté par l'Europe, alors &#8230;


Ce ne serait pas la première fois que la France s&#8217;assoit sur les réglementations européennes&#8230; Quant au _paquet Télécom_, ce sont des _recommandations_ non contraignantes. Dans le cas contraire, on ne se serait pas acharné à _imposer_ Hadopi.


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2009)

Si ça continue, il va falloir fusionner les deux fils HADOPI ...


----------



## IcarusGW (21 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous.
Quelqu'un' saurait comment faire pour contourner Hadopi avec transmission?
J'ai fouillé dans les préférences réseaux et j'ai vu qu'on pouvait se connecter par un serveur proxy. Je ne comprends pas comment cela fonctionne.
Comment marchent les serveurs proxy, et lesquels utiliser?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2009)

IcarusGW a dit:


> Quelqu'un saurait comment faire pour contourner Hadopi avec Transmission ?


Avec Hadopi, aucun moyen technique ne peut lutter, car que lon télécharge ou non, adresse IP repérée ou pas, on recevra de toute façon, des courriers de mise en demeure. Ils seront envoyés en masse, indistinctement. Il est probable que des personnes ne possédant pas de connexion Internet en recevront aussi. La preuve de l_innocence_ appartiendra à celui qui les recevra. Et la seule _preuve_ acceptée sera linstallation sur son ordinateur dun logiciel _espion_ payant et _agréé par le gouvernement_. 

Ne seront considérés comme _honnêtes_ que ceux qui payent ce logiciel. Donc, si on veut être _en règle_ avec la loi, il ne suffit pas de ne pas faire de téléchargements _illicites_, il faut *payer* pour faire la _preuve_ de son honnêté. 

Pour _pirater_ en toute tranquilité, cest ce logiciel quil faudra _contourner_ et il faudra dabord le _pirater_ et le _modifier_ pour le rendre _inoffensif_.


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2009)

Expliqué comme cela, on a l'impression d'être K. ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2009)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Pour _pirater_ en toute tranquilité, c&#8217;est ce logiciel qu&#8217;il faudra _contourner_ et il faudra d&#8217;abord le _pirater_ et le _modifier_ pour le rendre _inoffensif_.



Toujours vouloir faire compliqué là ou c'est simple. Pas besoin de hacker le logiciel en question, il suffit de l'installer tel quel sur un ordinateur connecté au réseau &#8230; Et de télécharger depuis un autre, connecté au même réseau 

Cela dit, non, les gens n'ayant pas internet ne recevront pas de courrier, car les gens n'ayant pas internet n'ont pas d'adresse IP 



Joël Pierre a dit:


> la seule _preuve_ acceptée sera l&#8217;installation sur son ordinateur d&#8217;un logiciel _espion_ payant et _agréé par le gouvernement_.



Heureusement que tu racontes n'importe quoi, sinon, je te dis pas le nombre de gens qui seraient dans l'incapacité de prouver leur innocence &#8230; Je pense notamment à ceux n'ayant ni internet, ni ordinateur 



Cela dit, lorsque le gouvernement français sera submergé de recours devant la cours européenne de justice, peut-être commencera-t-il à se poser des questions ! :hein:


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, non, les gens n'ayant pas internet ne recevront pas de courrier, car les gens n'ayant pas internet n'ont pas d'adresse IP



ce ne sont pas des numéros, ce sont des hommes libres


----------



## Vladimok (21 Mai 2009)

En rigolant:

Un contournement trouvé sur le net

http://www.cinemasgaumontpathe.com/lepass/
http://www.ugc.fr/typepage.do?alias=carteugcillimite


Redevenons sérieux, en cherchant il existe des moyens, par exemple les newsgroups


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ce ne sont pas des numéros, ce sont des hommes libres



Pas tous : les prisons sont pleines à craquer d'hommes libres n'ayant pas internet


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toujours vouloir faire compliqué là ou c'est simple. Pas besoin de hacker le logiciel en question, il suffit de l'installer tel quel sur un ordinateur connecté au réseau Et de télécharger depuis un autre, connecté au même réseau
> 
> Cela dit, non, les gens n'ayant pas internet ne recevront pas de courrier, car les gens n'ayant pas internet n'ont pas d'adresse IP
> 
> ...


Télécharger dun autre ordinateur connecté au même réseau, suppose quon a deux ordinateurs et que le logiciel de flicage (dont on ne connaît rien encore) nest pas capable de surveiller le réseau.

Les gens nayant pas Internet pourront fort bien recevoir des lettres recommandées, puisquils nauront pas reçu (et donc répondu) aux courriers électroniques davertissement. Le fait de navoir ni ordinateur, ni connexion Internet devra être *prouvé* par linstallation sur ce *non* ordinateur du logiciel de flicage et son fonctionnement par la *non* connexion Internet !

Le gouvernement ne sera pas submergé de recours devant la cours européenne, puisquil faudrait passer dabord par tous les recours nationaux, être déboutés par tous (ce qui peut prendre quelques années) pour pouvoir le faire et avoir recours à des avocats spécialisés pour chaque jurisprudence ce qui est très couteux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h28 ----------




Vladimok a dit:


> Redevenons sérieux, en cherchant il existe des moyens, par exemple les newsgroups


Peine perdue, les accusations se feront sans preuves au hasard et en masse. Le fait de savoir parfaitement dissimuler son activité _coupable_ nempêchera pas de recevoir les courriers de mise en demeure. Comme avec le fisc, on est sensé frauder et on est donc taxé en conséquence. Tant pis pour ceux qui ne fraudent pas (par ce quils ne le peuvent pas)


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2009)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Télécharger d&#8217;un autre ordinateur connecté au même réseau, suppose qu&#8217;on a deux ordinateurs et que le logiciel de flicage (dont on ne connaît rien encore) n&#8217;est pas capable de surveiller le réseau.



Aucun problème, rien de plus facile sur un réseau local d'empêcher un ordi de voir ce que font les autres



Joël Pierre a dit:


> Les gens n&#8217;ayant pas Internet pourront fort bien recevoir des lettres recommandées, puisqu&#8217;ils n&#8217;auront pas reçu (et donc répondu) aux courriers électroniques d&#8217;avertissement. Le fait de n&#8217;avoir ni ordinateur, ni connexion Internet devra être *prouvé* par l&#8217;installation sur ce *non* ordinateur du logiciel de flicage et son fonctionnement par la *non* connexion Internet !



Non, ils ne pourrons pas recevoir de courrier recommandé, vu que n'ayant pas d'adresse mail, il ne sera pas possible de leur adresser les "courriers électroniques d'avertissement" en question !



Joël Pierre a dit:


> Le gouvernement ne sera pas submergé de recours devant la cours européenne, puisqu&#8217;il faudrait passer d&#8217;abord par tous les recours nationaux, être déboutés par tous (ce qui peut prendre quelques années) pour pouvoir le faire et avoir recours à des avocats spécialisés pour chaque jurisprudence ce qui est très couteux.



Là, tu te fourres le doigt dans l'&#339;il, dès que quelques dizaines ou centaines de "gens importants" se seront fait couper internet, tu vas voir, si les avocats spécialisés ne seront pas mobilisés ! De plus, la cours européenne de justice, pour autant que je sache, peut recevoir des actions collectives !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Aucun problème, rien de plus facile sur un réseau local d'empêcher un ordi de voir ce que font les autres.
> 
> Non, ils ne pourrons pas recevoir de courrier recommandé, vu que n'ayant pas d'adresse mail, il ne sera pas possible de leur adresser les "courriers électroniques d'avertissement" en question !
> 
> ...


Facile, peut-être, pour ceux qui s&#8217;y connaissent et qui ont plusieurs ordinateurs en réseau (ce n&#8217;est pas le cas du tout venant).

Pour recevoir la lettre recommandée, pas besoin de courrier électronique, une adresse postale suffit. Encore une fois, il est naïf de penser que ne recevront des courriers que ceux qui ont téléchargé&#8230;

Les _gens importants_ ne se feront pas couper leur connexion Internet, un coup de sans fil et hop, la procédure est annulée&#8230; Pas besoin d&#8217;avocats. 

Quant aux procédures collectives, ça dure des années et elles n&#8217;aboutissent guère&#8230;


----------



## fedo (21 Mai 2009)

> Le gouvernement ne sera pas submergé de recours devant la cours européenne, puisqu&#8217;il faudrait passer d&#8217;abord par tous les recours nationaux, être déboutés par tous (ce qui peut prendre quelques années) pour pouvoir le faire et avoir recours à des avocats spécialisés pour chaque jurisprudence ce qui est très couteux.


tu racontes n'importe quoi.
tu peux très bien attaquer la France devant la Cour de Sauvegarde des Droits de l'homme de Strasbourg pour violation du droit à un procès équitable et de la présomption d'innocence après la coupure d'internet.

ensuite, il y a le recours devant la Cour Européenne de Justice des Communautés mais pour cela il faut pouvoir prouver que la loi Création et Internet viole un règlement ou une directive communautaire.
pour préciser, il faut pouvoir prouver que la loi création et internet est incompatible dans l'exercice de son application avec un texte communautaire (bon courage).

coupures d'ailleurs dont je me demande si elles arriveront vraiment...
certes les emails d'avertissement arriveront.
mais de là à couper un abonnement...
les FAI savent que s'ils balancent les données personnelles associées aux IP de leurs clients sur requête de l'HADOPI, ils créeront des martyrs et se feront une contre publicité démentielle. 
et n'importe qui qui se fera couper internet avec obligation de payer par un FAI résiliera son abonnement.
bref un internet coupé = un abonné perdu. mais bien pire, le FAI qui balancera le plus d'abonné sera stigmatisé _collabo_ sur internet rapidement et son taux de recrutement pourrait en souffrir et in fine la valeur de son action aussi...
je suis certain que les FAI traineront tant qu'ils peuvent avant de couper un abonnement.

vous voulez contourner HADOPI: facile.
achetez ce que vous aimez et organiser des rencontres physiques. un peu comme avant quand on échangez les K7 (non pas les Pentax) dans la cour de récré.
et n'achetez plus rien des majors du disque (qu'ils aillent rejoindre Lehman Brothers), évitez les médias privés.
allez au ciné.
résiliez Canal +,TPS, Canal Sat.
retournez au vidéo club.
évitez les intermédiaires, achetez directement sur les sites des artistes (les vrais), regardez les évenements sportifs via les portails des organisations sportives ou sur le service public.
consommez moins mais mieux.


----------



## IcarusGW (21 Mai 2009)

Vous dites n'importe quoi les gars, là.
Tout le monde s'en fou de savoir ce qu'il va se passer dans quelque mois.
La vrai préoccupation du moment c'est :

Je suis novice en informatique, je pige rien aux explications des centaines de forums que j'ai visité, je veux savoir comment me protéger à l'heure actuel !

Je dis pas ça que pour moi mais aussi pour tout ceux qui galère à trouver des vraies tutoriels!

S'il y a quelqu'un de sérieux qui sait de quoi il parle, qu'il explique au autre comment faire et en détail.

On est sur un forum mac, alors comment on fait pour "masquer" son ip ou je ne sais quoi sur un mac!
Je me répète peut être mais j'utilise transmission. Comment faire pour "bidouiller" les paramètre pour ne pas être repéré.
Sinon, je vois que Julrou15 a apporté une réponse technique. C'est très gentil de sa part. Julrou, pourrais tu nous faire un petit tutoriel s'il te plait? Tu as l'air de savoir de quoi tu parles, toi. Merci 

PS : Joël Pierre, ta réponse n'a vraiment rien apporté à ma question


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2009)

IcarusGW a dit:


> PS : Joël Pierre, ta réponse n'a vraiment rien apporté à ma question


Tout ce que lon peut faire avec Transmission, cest ça :






Mais ça ne sert pas à grand chose.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2009)

IcarusGW a dit:


> On est sur un forum mac, alors comment on fait pour "masquer" son ip ou je ne sais quoi sur un mac!
> Je me répète peut être mais j'utilise transmission. Comment faire pour "bidouiller" les paramètre pour ne pas être repéré.



Je crois qu'il va falloir un petit rappel à l'ordre, là : ce fil n'est pas un "how to do" pour aider au piratage, même si certains conseils donnés ici sont un poil limite (dont un des miens). 

Si les tutoriaux présents sur internet ne te suffisent pas, de toute façon, ta seule chance de t'en sortir, c'est de te faire un copain plus doué que toi qui vienne chez toi te le faire, parce qu'on ne va pas risquer de faire condamner MacGeneration pour que tu puisse ruiner les majors à toi tout seul ! 

En tout état de cause, ce qui est reproché à HADOPI, et qui est à la source de ce fil, ça n'est pas de chercher à punir les pirates, c'est précisément d'être une machine à sanctionner des innocents, dont les pirates (les vrais, ceux qui savent faire) se moquent bruyamment, car ils savent que ça ne ralentira même pas leur activité, vu que c'est toi qu'ils feront plonger à leur place ! :hein:


----------



## iota (21 Mai 2009)

Salut.



IcarusGW a dit:


> Je suis novice en informatique, je pige rien aux explications des centaines de forums que j'ai visité, je veux savoir comment me protéger à l'heure actuel !


Si t'es assez malin pour savoir comment pirater, tu devrais également l'être pour savoir comment te "protéger"...

@+
iota


----------



## IcarusGW (21 Mai 2009)

Bravo les gens.
Vous contribuez vachement à l'avancement du problème.
Maintenant si vous avez peur des représailles, je vais pas vous en empêcher.
Tout le monde à déjà télécharger au moins une fois dan sa vie, alors arrêtez les réplique du genre "si tu es  assez malin pour savoir comment pirater..."
Tout le monde sait se servir d'emule, les gars. Mais bon c'est vrai faut pas en parler ici...

Pascal 77, je crois que je vais appeler un copain pour me montrer comment faire. Sauf que contrairement à vous tous, je partagerai ma découverte. (j'utiliserai un langage codé si mac génération est d'accord)


Sinon, merci pour ta réponse technique Joël Pierre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2009)

IcarusGW a dit:


> Bravo les gens.
> Vous contribuez vachement à l'avancement du problème.



Sauf que le problème n'est pas là où tu le situes, l'objet de ce fil n'est pas d'apprendre à pirater !



IcarusGW a dit:


> Maintenant si vous avez peur des représailles, je vais pas vous en empêcher.



On craint les représailles pour MacGe, pas pour nous (quoi qu'il soit déjà arrivé que MacGe soit sommé par la justice de fournir les adresses IP et éléments d'identification de certains de ses membres qui pensaient comme toi). MacGe, c'est "l'endroit" ou on aime se retrouver, on n'a pas envie d'être obligé de s'en chercher un autre ! 



IcarusGW a dit:


> Tout le monde à déjà télécharger au moins une fois dan sa vie, alors arrêtez les réplique du genre "si tu es  assez malin pour savoir comment pirater..."
> Tout le monde sait se servir d'emule, les gars. Mais bon c'est vrai faut pas en parler ici...



Pour les raisons que je t'expliquais juste avant !



IcarusGW a dit:


> Pascal 77, je crois que je vais appeler un copain pour me montrer comment faire. Sauf que contrairement à vous tous, je partagerai ma découverte. (j'utiliserai un langage codé si mac génération est d'accord).



MacGe n'est pas d'accord, donc, si tu découvres ton graal, tu le garde pour toi, ou tu vas t'inscrire sur un forum de hackers pour le diffuser !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2009)

Un moyen « technique » de contournement dHadopi (il est très vilain et cest peut être une arnaque) :


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Mai 2009)

C'est surtout une bonne blague. Cliquez sur "Commander".


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est surtout une bonne blague. Cliquez sur "Commander".



C'est une bonne blague, mais c'est aussi un des moyens qu'utiliseront les pirates, car toutes les clés WEP et la plupart des clés WPA sont vulnérables à une attaque menée avec les "bons" logiciels. Une recherche sur internet permet de trouver ces "bons" logiciels et des tutoriaux très détaillés sur la façon de s'en servir en quelques minutes, seules les clés WPA "sérieuses"* auront une chance d'y échapper !



(*) Les attaques sur les clés WPA se font par "dictionnaires", donc une clé WPA constituée de 63 caractères aléatoires peut seule avoir une petite chance d'y résister, mais toutes celles constituées pour tout ou partie de mots intelligibles seront cassées presque aussi facilement qu'une vulgaire clé WEP ! Bien entendu, la supériorité du Mac sur le PC permet de gérer aisément de telles clés aléatoires au moyen d'extraits, transmissibles par clé USB, par exemple, nous ne sommes donc plus tenus d'utiliser des clés "mémorisables". Personnellement, je fais générer une clé aléatoire par ma console de gestion Free, clé que je transfère ensuite en tant qu'extrait sur une clé USB pour la transférer sur les quatre autres Mac de la maison !


----------



## huexley (22 Mai 2009)

Le password assistant de OS X arrive à faire des passwords pas mal chevelus aussi 

Sinon on trouve des générateurs sur internet pas mal du tout


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Mai 2009)

IcarusGW a dit:


> Sinon, je vois que Julrou15 a apporté une réponse technique. C'est très gentil de sa part. Julrou, pourrais tu nous faire un petit tutoriel s'il te plait? Tu as l'air de savoir de quoi tu parles, toi. Merci



Je ne saurai en dire davantage que ce que j'ai dit ici : 



julrou 15 a dit:


> Il faut aussi configurer les proxys dans les préférences système (onglet "réseau" puis "avancé") :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sinon, il faut avant tout télécharger le logiciel Vidalia ici. C'est un bundle qui comprend également Privoxy. 
Une fois le logiciel Vidalia et Privoxy installés, suffit d'aller dans les préférences systèmes (ce que j'explique dans mon message précédent) et modifier les proxys avec les valeurs donnés ci-dessus.
Puis aller sur cette page pour s'assurer que tout fonctionne bien.

Voilà.


----------



## nemo77 (23 Mai 2009)

ce n'est pas un moyen de contournement mais toujours intéressant à lire

http://www.generation-nt.com/acces-internet-fai-service-base-droit-fondamental-hadopi-actualite-744081.html


----------



## Vladimok (24 Mai 2009)

Bon apparemment avec les newsgroup il n'y a même pas l'espoir de rester anonyme ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juillet 2009)

Que pensez-vous de *Hotspot Shield* ou *PublicVPN* ?


----------



## iZiDoR (12 Juillet 2009)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Les gens n&#8217;ayant pas Internet pourront fort bien recevoir des lettres recommandées, puisqu&#8217;ils n&#8217;auront pas reçu (et donc répondu) aux courriers électroniques d&#8217;avertissement. Le fait de n&#8217;avoir ni ordinateur, ni connexion Internet devra être *prouvé* par l&#8217;installation sur ce *non* ordinateur du logiciel de flicage et son fonctionnement par la *non* connexion Internet !
> 
> [/COLOR]Peine perdue, les accusations se feront sans preuves au hasard et en masse. Le fait de savoir parfaitement dissimuler son activité _coupable_ n&#8217;empêchera pas de recevoir les courriers de mise en demeure. *Comme avec le fisc, on est sensé frauder et on est donc taxé en conséquence. Tant pis pour ceux qui ne fraudent pas (par ce qu&#8217;ils ne le peuvent pas)*&#8230;



Ca va pas Joël? des soucis avec le fisc ? 
On est fraudeur quand le fisc découvre la fraude , pas avant.... Les taxes ou impôts que nous payons ne sont pas une fraude imaginaire....

Sinon, la hadopi n'enverra pas de courriers au hasard... et puis au pire si ta pas internet, tu t'en fous de l'AR puisqu'ils peuvent bien  te le couper l'accès à internet.... tu l'a pas !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juillet 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> On est fraudeur quand le fisc découvre la fraude, pas avant


Ah bon ? Le délit nexiste que sil est découvert par ladministration ?


iZiDoR a dit:


> Sinon, la Hadopi n'enverra pas de courriers au hasard


On ne sait pas encore comment va fonctionner Hadopi X (Hadopi 2 sera probablement censurée par le Conseil constitutionnel comme Hadopi 1). Notre système judiciaire (encore très proche de lAncien Régime), ne sembarrasse pas de preuves pour condamner et Hadopi établit en principe la présomption de culpabilité (anticonstitutionnelle). Cela coûterait trop cher détablir la preuve des téléchargements. Les téléchargements sont dailleurs déclarés _illégaux_ *unilatéralement* par les ayants-droit.


----------



## fedo (13 Juillet 2009)

> Cela coûterait trop cher détablir la preuve des téléchargements. Les téléchargements sont dailleurs déclarés _illégaux_ *unilatéralement* par les ayants-droit.



n'importe quoi, comme d'hab:sleep:


----------



## nlex (6 Octobre 2009)

> Le protocle P2P crypté utilisé par Transmission est-il détectable ?



Attention le cryptage sous Transmission ne change RIEN a votre non anonymat sur le réseau ça n'a RIEN à voir (suffit de faire une recherche sur google avec le nom de la fonction).

Pour le moment les VPN semblent être une solution mais je n'en connait que des payants, les gratuits n'ont pas l'air d'être étudié pour le P2P si ?


----------



## naas (6 Octobre 2009)

quelques astuces


----------



## Vladimok (3 Novembre 2010)

karine99 a dit:


> Ce message a été supprimé par Toximityx. Motif: Pub



Compatible uniquement sur windows apparement.


----------



## pslauver (12 Janvier 2011)

Là au moins au revoir hadopi et tout le tralala.

Plus besoin de booter sur windaube pour que frozenway fonctionne.

Ca faisait plus d'un an qu'on l'attendait. et en plus gratuit sans pub pour un usage de surf ou de jeux genre wow sans trop de monde autour...


----------



## rizoto (12 Janvier 2011)

Je ne vois pas le rapport avec Hadopi !


----------



## Raf (12 Janvier 2011)

rizoto a dit:


> Je ne vois pas le rapport avec Hadopi !



C'est juste un VPN. Tu sais le truc qui permet de faire apparaitre l'adresse Ip d'un proxy à la place de la sienne.

Mais rien avoir avec l'Hadopi !


----------



## rizoto (13 Janvier 2011)

frozenway, un vpn????


----------



## elamapi (13 Janvier 2011)

Pour info, le système de détection des vilains pirates est basique et simpliste.

Il ont des  tracker sur lequel votre client torrent va se connecter et partager les fichiers que vous etes en train de télécharger.

Donc :

1) Si vous passez par un VPN, le tracker en question ne verra que l'adresse du VPN en question. Vous etes donc en sécurité (utilisez un VPN qui ne garde pas de logs bien sur, genre Ipredator).

2) AUCUN filtre ni système de détection n'existe pour les téléchargement direct (Megaupload/vilainpirate.com) ... 

Bref, P2P via VPN, et pour le reste, aucun soucis.

Ce qui ne veux ABSOLUEMENT pas dire que vous ne recevrez jamais de lettre.

Raison super conne, les tracker parlent entre eux (redondance toussa) et un tracker peut tres  bien dire aux trackers de l'hadopi que telle IP est en train de télécharger  / partager Iron Man 244.

Cette IP peut elle même avoir été généré par un tracker foireux.


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2011)

Par contre tu peux très bien rajouter un proxy étranger dans ton logiciel de chargement torrent.


----------

